# Reliving My Youth



## jar546 (Oct 16, 2019)

I can't believe this is still sold but apparently only online.  Quisp cereal!!!!
Here is the link:

https://amzn.to/2MkbMEI

I just had my first bowl in decades.  Sweet and unhealthy but delicious.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 17, 2019)

A blast from the past, one of the cereals I only loved to eat at friends houses. Plain Cheerios and Wheaties in our  house growing up.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2019)

I found out many childhood things are not the same, or does not seem that way now a days.

Especially cereal, they took all that good sugar out of them!!!


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 17, 2019)

"Ovalteen" anyone?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 18, 2019)

No idea that "Quaker Quisp" existed....


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 18, 2019)

https://www.metv.com/lists/7-quazy-things-you-might-not-know-about-quisp-cereal


----------



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> https://www.metv.com/lists/7-quazy-things-you-might-not-know-about-quisp-cereal



Nice find.  Thanks.


----------

